# fall walleye



## walleyetracker85 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey guys I have never fished the fall before. This year I have made it my goal to learn to catch walleye in the fall. I live and fish in nebraska. We fish man made lakes ranging from 2,200 acres upto like 13,000 I believe. The main lakes I fish don't have much structure to them. Mostly big open flats. They do have some points and drop offs and stuff. They range from 2-35 ft deep. How would you guys go about targeting them? Where would you look for them at? What tactics are good? Would you look for them in the same spots as where we catch them in the spring? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

walleyetracker85 said:


> Hey guys I have never fished the fall before. This year I have made it my goal to learn to catch walleye in the fall. I live and fish in nebraska. We fish man made lakes ranging from 2,200 acres upto like 13,000 I believe. The main lakes I fish don't have much structure to them. Mostly big open flats. They do have some points and drop offs and stuff. They range from 2-35 ft deep. How would you guys go about targeting them? Where would you look for them at? What tactics are good? Would you look for them in the same spots as where we catch them in the spring? Thanks for the help guys.


Fish the fall like you do in the spring, good place to start especially with the cooler weather this year.


----------



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

One of my favorite things to do in the fall is fish a small local river. Catch some frogs and throw them out on the bottom and wait. I catch some really nice eyes every fall, along with quite a few cats. I got one about a week ago that was a very fat 24".


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

tka250 said:


> One of my favorite things to do in the fall is fish a small local river. Catch some frogs and throw them out on the bottom and wait. I catch some really nice eyes every fall, along with quite a few cats. I got one about a week ago that was a very fat 24".


The Sauger and Walleye over here on the Mississippi are really getting active lately. Water temps are in the high 40's. I've seen a lot of big girls coming to the nets in the last few days.

I haven't boated many big fish in the last few days, but the smaller (15" - 17") Sauger and Walleye have been cooperating for me. Here is part of a post I made on another site. 


> I set Nicole up with White Shad hair jig and meat. I started pitching a FireTiger jig with a firecracker ringworm. I finally reverted to the dark side and put a minnow on after Nicole had her third bite. We picked up a couple small walleye as well as decent sauger (15 - 17"). Two of which we kept for supper.
> 
> We stuck with the presentations above for the whole day. There appeared to be a lot of boats moving around today. Hay Creek as well as other spots were crowded one minute and empty the next. I got the impression everyone else was experiencing similar results.




























Here are some of the fish that I've been seeing caught locally.


----------

